# Friend hasn't paid me back...am I being immature?



## R2DJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Let's get to the story straight: my friend owes me £8 because I lend him money to help him buy some games last December. When I decided to lend him the money on the spot, I asked him "Would you pay it to me in 2 weeks?" He said yes in a hearbeat and it went on from there. 

After two weeks, I asked him for the money and he said NO because he doesn't have the money yet and asked me if I can give him another month to pay him. I agreed hesitantly (I was thinking "How the heck can you not pay me £8 after two weeks" but I agreed anyway as it was just £8)

So today marks the month since he asked me for an extension. I asked him just now and he told me that he forgot about it as it was his birthday last weekend and he was given money by relatives and spent it all on some stuff. I demanded him the money and he offered me Gears of War 2 + Avatar games (worth £4 when sold) but I rejected since I wanted cash and the shops will probably reject them as he said they're scratched. I made it clear to him last December that I wanted to be paid back with cash since it'd be better. He struck me with another "Can I pay you next month?" That pissed me off a whole lot more! I thought about it and finally came to the point where I thought "If this guy can't pay me when I gave him a whole 2 months of saving up, I'd rather ignore him"

Am I being immature? "It's only £8; get over it". True, but it's my money. £8 is enough to feed me for a whole week, and to see that go away just like that and not given back makes me feel reaaaaly stupid that I bothered lending it to him in the first place. I have decided to ignore him for the time being to help me get over it.


----------



## Devin (Feb 16, 2012)

If you ignore him, you'll never get it back.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 16, 2012)

NO your not  money is money


give him a deadline  and tell him pay or else

also ask for a item that he own that is worth the value of your money


----------



## smile72 (Feb 16, 2012)

No you are not being immature, it was your money he knew he was borrowing. Tell him to give you the damn money he owes you!!!!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 16, 2012)

Pressure the fuck out of him for the money. Even if it wrecks your friendship. Never let someone who has borrowed money from you get away with it.


Also, this is more like blog post.


----------



## Harumy (Feb 16, 2012)

Don't ignore him, he has to pay... keep asking him for the money, so he don't have the excuse "oh i forgot", and tell him to save £1 everyday, that way he only needs 8 days -.-


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am probably the last person to go into personal debt collection (I hate even billing people for things I have done) but I am curious about the £8 thing- is that just lunch or what? I could probably feed myself for a week on that but it would be a "so I do not starve and maintain some functionality before next payment" affair and would want a fairly stocked kitchen in the first place to do it with.


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 16, 2012)

Just tell him calmly he doesn't have to worry about it and don't bother communicating with him again. 

It's obvious where his priorities are and it's not with  getting your money back. 

Make $8 by registering his contact information on random surveys, enjoy your 8 dollars back and his spam.


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 16, 2012)

I would say you were being used, and you have a right to be annoyed after 2 months of not being paid back.

Seems this friendship works 1 way


----------



## chyyran (Feb 16, 2012)

Why can't he pay £8? It's not like it's a large amount of money..

Ask for it back. Borrowed money is still money.


----------



## Critica1 (Feb 16, 2012)

As Stewie griffin would say, "WHERE'S MY MONEY?!?!"


----------



## The Catgirl (Feb 16, 2012)

This has happened to me before, which is really annoying.
Yes it is immature, but not you, he is being immature about the whole situation.
It isn't that hard to pay back, like Harumy said


Harumy said:


> Don't ignore him, he has to pay... keep asking him for the money, so he don't have the excuse "oh i forgot", and tell him to save £1 everyday, that way he only needs 8 days -.-



All s/he has to do is save a pound a day, or if you are really giving him a month (approx 4 weeks)
he only needs to save up two pounds a week.


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 16, 2012)

One time I lent a friend in high school $5 for lunch, every single day I ran into him: I don't have it. One day he never showed up again... died in a car accident. I wasn't expecting money back but he didn't have to die on me.


----------



## R2DJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies peeps. I went to extremes and blocked him on Facebook and Xbox (ignore him until he pays me back). But I kinda had a change of heart and told him via Xbox Live that I am giving him until Sunday to pay me. I have brought it down to £5 for him as his chat headset just broke so I gave him a chance to buy a spare. He apologised for leaving it for 2 months. I told him that he hasn't paid me yet so I don't see his apology as effective.

This just made me learn that I should never be a lender again. Trust is such a hard thing to give these days 

Also, for an nth time, I forgot about the blog facility. *headdesk*


----------



## yusuo (Feb 16, 2012)

Ive had this happen to me before and you kinda have to make a call, which is more valuable £8 or your friend.
You can keep going on about it and prob lose a friend or you can forget about it and consider it a lesson learnt and not lend him money from now on.

For the record I forgot about my friends £15 debt


----------



## DCG (Feb 16, 2012)

lended some money once to a schoolmate (5 euro) and the jerk then said: I don't ow you anything. (so he went in the jackass zone XD, aka I was never nice to him again).
Also lended money to friends and my sister, turned out my friends always paid me back within days and my sister was the slacker (expensive bra's and dresses had a higher priority -.-" )

But do you know his financial situation? If it is good to average I wouldn't have lowered the ammount.
And also, it wasn't immature
(although I don't see the importance in FB :/ but that's just me)


----------



## CCNaru (Feb 16, 2012)

Never deal money with your friends, your family, or anyone...

My sister borrowed $300 from me and is now just paying me back after like 4 years


----------



## badgerkins (Feb 17, 2012)

I just don't understand people who need to borrow money to buy non-essential items. Rent, bills, emergency payments, OK thats fine and understandable. Don't lend money unless its really urgent and don't trust people soo easily; obviously that guy is not a true friend. Ask for the money back, I mean its £8 for god sake, can't be that difficult to gather. How old is he, 10?​


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 17, 2012)

This is why god invented baseball bats.

Pretty hard to refuse paying you back when both his kneecaps are broken.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 17, 2012)

...nobody posted _this_ yet? Seriously? When the circumstances discribed are perfect?

Alright then, I shall to the honours.

[yt]ZomwVcGt0LE[/yt]

You're welcome, GBATemp.


----------



## MMX (Feb 17, 2012)

how about you make him pay 4 pound ever week? Or take something from him as insurance like.. his ID card.
Friend or not, in things like that you have to be really pissed and show that you're dead serious, otherwise they know instantly if you are soft and will exploit it in a heartbeat. Learned that the hard way.


----------



## R2DJ (Feb 17, 2012)

Things are just getting better.

Earlier today he asked me if he can give me the money today. Last night I told him that he would either pay me on Saturday on Sunday. I agreed to get the money from him today as uni is cancelled for me. I told him to come here before 1:30. He then says "no hard feelings yeah?" I told him that I was very disappointed that he never bothered to set aside the money that he owes me. He had £50 given to him as a birthday present and he can't pay me something that's less than a tenner?!? He then says "But I did bother". I just ignored it because it's a stupid reply and just demanded him to come here before 1:30

1:30 strikes and what does he do? I check on my Xbox and I see him playing MW3. I messaged him "Didn't you get my message? It's 1:30 now, are you taking the piss???" He then went offline straight away. I'm assuming he left right when he got it.

It's 2:44 now and I am still waiting for him. What should I do now? My patience has completely drained now and I don't really like waiting. For all I know, he could've went to a friend's house just to escape me in case I phone his house and tell his parents about it.


----------



## mjax (Feb 17, 2012)

Take him to a dark alley, I say....

Do it! You want to...!

Edit: Make sure, no cops around...


----------



## marksteele (Feb 17, 2012)

heh i was in a situation like this once, its why I always carry around a small pack of legal documents so if anyone wants to borrow money from me I have it in writing lol. 

to be honest it really depends on one question. Do you really NEED the money? Like are you just asking for it to get it back or do you need it to make a purchase or something like that. If its the former then I would still keep on him about it but its nothing to break off ur friendship over.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 17, 2012)

Valwin said:


> NO your not  money is money
> 
> 
> give him a deadline  and tell him pay or else




Ya because threatening is really gonna be mature and a better option right?


----------



## slaysme (Feb 17, 2012)

Most of you are douchebags, with no idea of what a real friend is. Come back in 10 years and well talk again.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 17, 2012)

Here's my 2 options for you:
1. Be patient, not hassling. (Though I think your patience has run thin.)
2. Just forgive him of the debt. $10 (est conversion) is not a big deal. By forgive, that means tell him, don't you both just forget about it.


----------



## injected11 (Feb 17, 2012)

He finally made arrangements to pay you back, then skips and begins avoiding you? Knee to the groin, retrieve wallet, take what is yours. Doesn't sound like he values the friendship much anyway, so you shouldn't either.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 17, 2012)

Forgiveness is for pussies. [/sarcasm]


----------



## kimekaro (Feb 17, 2012)

While it's true that it is your money OP, it isn't a significant amount in the long run. It really depends on how badly you want it back and how much of a dick your willing to be to accomplish that.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 17, 2012)

Heh, I used to give people money all the time a few years ago. So far out of the $20 I lent to a friend over 3 years he's paid me $2 back (this year, mind you). Crazy. But I don't find it to be too bad...Money is important but not important enough for me to ruin a friendship or anything.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Kill him. He has disrespected you.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Feb 17, 2012)

tell your friend that you will tell his mom that he hasn't paid back


----------



## The Masked Man (Feb 17, 2012)

You should've charged interest.


----------



## prowler (Feb 17, 2012)

Tell him your APR is 1000% so he best get on it.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 17, 2012)

@[member='R2DJ']

Easy answer: Obviously, He is not your real friend! Dumping him after he paid you (maybe he never will).


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 17, 2012)

8 pounds? 

I dont know i feel like that is a little petty. When lend money to any of my friends, (under like $25 or so) i usually dont even worry about getting it back. Now maybe i come from more money or whatever, but dont honestly think this is a big deal.


----------



## Ace (Feb 18, 2012)

yea...no.
Get your money back, tell him to get a grip on himself, and tell him that if it were a lending company he'd be dealing with, he'd be fucked.

And next time, PLEASE! For the love of whatever's still good on this planet, write down any loans on paper, and if it's a big sum of cash (50 pounds upwards), make a payback deal so that they pay you in installments per week (say 10 pounds a week), and if them miss one, they better be ready whenever you need a tenner to lend you one.

My sister did this when she bought a Macbook: borrowed from my dad, payed back 300 dollars a month over 3 months to get even. Well, except with a that amount of cash, she did the right thing to not miss her payments, obviously. 

That reminds me, you can get him to not repay it, but instead let you borrow the money he owes you from him whenever you need it. After all, he won't cough up 8 pounds right away when it's debt, but he probably wouldn't mind lending a pound or two every so or so days if you go out and do something. I did this when a friend refused to pay me back 10 pounds, and I easily made all my money back this way with less hassles than constantly reminding him.


----------



## Kyary (Feb 18, 2012)

Your friend is being immature for not respecting you. Don't be a pushover R2DJ, get your money back like a man!


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 18, 2012)

Why would you ignore him for just £8?


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Feb 18, 2012)

Valwin said:


> NO your not  money is money
> 
> 
> give him a deadline  and tell him pay or else
> ...


First (and quite possibly the last) the I agree with Valwin.


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree with you. If you ignore him, it's not your fault. 

Luckily I never have to borrow money from friends, but I would pay them back way before their deadline. He's being a shitty friend. I hate people like that. 

You do them a favor, and they fuck you over.


----------



## Saken (Feb 18, 2012)

How bout you stop being a dirty jew and say "It's okay man, on the house." I'm sure he'll shout you too one day.

£8, *big deal*....

Money isn't the most important thing in life.


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 18, 2012)

Look at it this way: Never lend anyone money, only GIVE them money, yes, it's true. If you give someone money, and they are really a friend, they will give it back, without asking. Or they will shout you sometime in the future.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 18, 2012)

Saken said:


> How bout you stop being a dirty jew and say "It's okay man, on the house." I'm sure he'll shout you too one day.
> 
> £8, *big deal*....
> 
> Money isn't the most important thing in life.



Give me all your money, and anything of yours worth money, and say that again.
People can pretend money isn't important, but you can't live without it. Or you can, but you'll be one of those people with 1 change of clothes living in a box beside all the houses filled with people who have money.

Sure £8 isn't squat, but it's the principal of the matter. I love people like you because I can just borrow cash and never have to pay you back. It'd be like free money whenever I needed it.


----------



## Saken (Feb 18, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Sure £8 isn't squat, but it's the principal of the matter. *I love people like you because I can just borrow cash and never have to pay you back. It'd be like free money whenever I needed it.*



And then people wonder why the world is going under.


----------



## dice (Feb 18, 2012)

It appears that this issue has been bothering you for a good while now and the main question that comes to mind is: Is the hassle really worth the £8?

If his other qualities are enough to warrant him as a friend (clearly the case seeing as you haven't already given up on him) then "forgive, but don't forget" (i.e. move on but the next time asks for money, remind him of this occasion and refuse to help). Regardless, hasn't this gone on for long enough?


----------



## jimwhat (Feb 18, 2012)

dice said:


> It appears that this issue has been bothering you for a good while now and the main question that comes to mind is: Is the hassle really worth the £8?
> 
> If his other qualities are enough to warrant him as a friend (clearly the case seeing as you haven't already given up on him) then "forgive, but don't forget" (i.e. move on but the next time asks for money, remind him of this occasion and refuse to help). Regardless, hasn't this gone on for long enough?



I agree. If he really is a pretty good friend (except for the money thing), dont let it get between you guys and just dont lend him money anymore.

I lent my brother $700 once and I doubt he's ever going to pay me back, but we still hang out.


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 18, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Saken said:
> 
> 
> > How bout you stop being a dirty jew and say "It's okay man, on the house." I'm sure he'll shout you too one day.
> ...



I couldn't put it better myself!!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 18, 2012)

There are lots of ways to get that money back; just ask a loan shark about kneecaps.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 19, 2012)

Gahars said:


> There are lots of ways to get that money back; just ask a loan shark about kneecaps.



Hey buddy there's only enough room in this thread for one kneecap joke.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 19, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > There are lots of ways to get that money back; just ask a loan shark about kneecaps.
> ...



You like your kneecaps?


----------



## MaK11-12 (Feb 19, 2012)

£8 would concern me, because i could get loads of stuff for it.
6 R4's?
1GB RAM?
10 Mars Bars?

I'd piss him off a whole lot until he gives me back my £8. 
Tough on the other hand, it shouldn't really matter for a Uni student. I mean, a bit too old for £8, no?


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 19, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...



Kind sir if you know what's good for your kneecaps you'll walk away slowly.


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 19, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...



Capping the Kneecap


----------



## Gahars (Feb 19, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...



'Cause you're achin' for a breakin'.


----------



## jonthedit (Feb 19, 2012)

Register him in a bunch of spam-bots to generate revenue. 
That'll get you your money back, and more!


----------



## Rob3rr (Feb 20, 2012)

Next time he asks you to do him a favour, say no until he pays back the money.

£8 is a fair amount of money. If it was £1, I'd say forget it. But anything more than 5 you should make sure you get back.


----------



## koimayeul (Feb 22, 2012)

Normal to ask it back as money is money alright.. Though for that low amount.. ?  Immature.
Also, your friend offered a way around to repay you and you rejected it. Your decision, your loss. I guess.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 24, 2012)

koimayeul said:


> Normal to ask it back as money is money alright.. Though for that low amount.. ?  Immature.


I definitely disagree with that sentiment. If it is such a low amount of money, then his friend should have paid it back when he promised.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 24, 2012)

koimayeul said:


> Normal to ask it back as money is money alright.. Though for that low amount.. ?  Immature.
> *Also, your friend offered a way around to repay you and you rejected it. Your decision, your loss. I guess.*



"Hey man I don't have your money, but how about some shit you don't want, and that has no value to you or anyone else."
"Sweet yeah sounds great"

Yeah, no.

I had no idea this world had so many suckers.


----------



## koimayeul (Feb 25, 2012)

Blood Fetish said:


> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> > Normal to ask it back as money is money alright.. Though for that low amount.. ?  Immature.
> ...



Hmm in regards to some other people losing terrible amounts of funds in business scam, or the old cliche wife getting all of her husband's fortune through divorce procedure, compared to 8 pounds it is immature to get too much upset.. What i mean is, keeping things to their real proportion = mature behavior. Best to resolve conflict through discussion than avoiding to handle it by ignoring him, unless it is patient, silent waiting on that friend to pay his debt.



Hells Malice said:


> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> > Normal to ask it back as money is money alright.. Though for that low amount.. ?  Immature.
> ...



Ah i read too fast the OP i miss the scratched disk part.. My bad. Well, to OP, keep asking for it back just don't get too mad about it and don't allow that friend to borrow money from you anymore. Trust me just keep asking whenever you have the chance he will give it back just to be done with it sooner or later. At worse you only lose an unreliable friend money wise and.. 8 pounds!


----------

